# Advice Needed About Loupe



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am quite interested in learning about watches and would like to play around with an old pocketwatch, strip it down and get an idea if the hobby might suit me. I don't want to dive into expensive gear right from the start in case I don't take to it. I have been pondering over what the best kind of loupe might be for me to get started. If I become hooked I won't mind spending a bit of money on quality tools etc and I think that a good headband visor would be good. But in the meantime I was considering getting a loupe that clips to your glasses. I noticed that the guy in the Youtube video who rebuilt the Rolex was using one so figured if it was good enough for him it would probably do me. Can anyone point me in the direction of a one of reasonable quality but not too expensive or is anyone upgrading and have an old one they would like to sell (just a thought). I have another couple of questions if I may, when wearing a single loupe clipped to reading glasses do you need to close the other eye, is it not bad for your eyes to have one looking through a strong lens and the other not? Should I get a couple of different strengths and if so what strengths should I look for? I have recently bought the book by DW Fletcher, Watch Repairing as a hobby and I am finding it very interesting.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Dave

I use a x4 loupe from Ebay on a pair of el cheapo Â£ shop reading glasses (1.5) and these serve the purpose for me. I also have a x10 loupe which I seldom use as the depth of focus is quite small and you need to be very close to the subject.

I don't have a problem looking through the loupe with my (dominant) right eye and the left eye open. You need to use the loupe on your dominant eye. Most right handed people are right-eye dominant but not always.

To check which is your dominant eye, pick a "spot" on a wall or other vertical surface and with both eyes open point at it with your index finger. Now close your left eye: if your finger is still pointing at the "spot" you are right eye dominant. If your finger appears to move, you are left eye dominant.

Hope this helps.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome Dave.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Dave, and :welcome: to :rltb: There was a thread about magnification a couple of months ago, where people posted their preferred methods. I posted a couple of eBay numbers on that thread (don't know if they're still viable) for some loupes that were attached to a spectacle type frame, and some flip up lenses that clip to your existing specs.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=71278

Hope this is of help.


----------

